# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Conon Power shot S3 IS

## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Gostava de saber a vossa opinião a cerca desta maquina ,estava a pensar em comprar uma ,mas não conheço ninguem que a tenha para me dar uma ideia. :Admirado:  

Link:http://www.pixmania.com/pt/pt/252628...hot-s3-is.html

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/spec...canon_s3is.asp

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Rogério

Não conheço a camara em questão, mas....

Com uns trocos mais a 350D dá outras possibilidades e futuro.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Já agora aproveitando o Topico que acham da nova 400D,já pedi uma opniao de um expert cá do forum mas gostava de outras,desculpa a intrumisao no topico Rogerio,mas tambem sou de opniao que ficavas melhor servido com a 350d que até por acaso esta numa baixa de preço.

----------


## Filipe Simões

A canon 350D anda a sair de circulação, ha uma serie de sites que já nem a têm disponivel...

----------


## MarioMarques

Acho que se estão a esquecer alguns pormenores muito importantes.
Ainda que na realidade qualquer um de vós possa ficar mais bem servido com uma 350D ou 400D, ou até quem sabe com uma qq outra reflex digital,
è muito importante saber qual o interesse evolutivo em tremos de fotografia, do tipo de maquina que se pretende e convem relembrar que quando se fala numa reflex, não é só comprar a máquina... há que comprar lentes. Lentes essas que em grande parte dos casos custam até mais que o corpo da maquina.
Um Prossumer, que é o caso desta Canon, é uma máquina que permite um nivel de evolução bastante aceitável, e que retira da equação a compra de outras lentes.
A par desta Canon terás a Fuji s9600 e um pouco abaixo a Fuji S6500.
Não estando muito dentro deste nicho de mercado, parece-me que terás mais umas quantas propostas interessantes na Panasonic.
Do pouco que tenho fotografado em aquários, parece-me que o importante será um bom zoom óptico e um bom modo Macro.
Espero que a minha pouca experiência vos possa ajudar a escolher melhor... ahhhh e como na aquariofilia, o melhor, é ler muito antes de avançar e gastar dinheiro....

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

Rogério,

Apenas posso dar uma opinião muito positiva sobre IS 3 por experiência de 3 anos com uma IS 1. Milhares de fotografias depois, vários mergulhos (com a caixa estanque da Canon) e fotografias nas mais diversas situações de calor e humidade, deixaram-me uma marca muito positiva sobre a mesma.

O formato compacto, a rapidez e facilidade de operação, agradam-me e permiram que a minha esposa (sem qualquer experiência de fotografia digital e pouca prática nas máquinas analógicas) obter excelentes fotografias numas férias memóraveis (Ilhas virgens americanas). A experiência nas férias foi tanto mais interessante que permitiu uma comparação muito próxima com uma Canon 350D que um amigo levou, concerteza tem um sensor com muitos mais pixels (relembro que a IS 1 só tem 3 M pixels) e as lentes amoviveis ( concordo plenamente com a opinião do Mário Marques relativamente ao custo das soluções de DSLR, corpo+lentes). As fotografias da IS 1 mostraram-se muito mais interessantes, é uma máquina muito mais leve e rápida (entre ver um assunto de interesse e tirar a fotografia), o zoom generoso evita a troca de lentes (muitas vezes feito em condições pouco benefícas para a máquina, com pó e vento) o que durante umas férias é seguramente uma mais valia. Um  outro ponto interessante é a capacidade das IS para fazerem filmes, não tenho paciência para ir de férias com máquina fotográfica e de fimar, mas com a IS posso fazer pequenos filmes (<15min.) de forma muito prática, tive a sorte de apanhar num mergulho uma tartaruga que ficou registada em todo o seu esplendor.

Acho que resumi acima todas as razões da minha compra, relativamente a IS 3 está no meus projectos para uma aquisição futura (talvez no Natal). Acredito que esta família de máquinas está a trazer enorme sucesso a Canon, o único contra ponto que posso falar é a assitência da marca em Portugal. Em  Junho após 3 anos de fiáveis serviços a minha IS 1 avariou (fruto de uma máquina de raio x no aeroporto da portela), o orçamento demorou 2 meses a ser emitido e o valor da reparação é metade de uma IS 3 nova :-(

Relativamente a IS 3 as grandes mudanças que vejo face a IS 1 é o sensor com mais pixels e a mudança dos cartões de memória de CF para SD (mais pequenos, leves e consumem menos energia).

Quanto a concurrência penso que não existem muitas máquinas a rivalizar, eventulamente as Fuji (com cartões XD, mais caros e de menor capacidade que os SD), a Olympus SP-510 (também com XD card), a Sony DSC-H2 (com cartões MemoryStick, também caros e com pouca capacidade). Eventualmente só a Panasonic DMC-FZ50 (com SD Card) rivaliza, um colega comprou e mantenho também muito boa opinião da mesma (só não sei como será a assistência :-)

Atenção que os custos de uma máquina digital não se resumem a própria máquina, se vais viajar com a mesma aconselho pelo menos dois conjuntos de baterias de alta capacidade (>2500Mha), um carregador multivoltagem com adaptadores para vários formatos de ficha, bolsa protectora, pelo menos dois cartões de memória (minímo 1 GB capacidade) e um qualquer sistema de backup das fotografias (disco rígido ou gravador CD's portátil, ou mesmo levar um computador portátil).

Espero não me ter alongado em demasia, e ter ajudado (não baralhado mais),
Pedro Peres

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Quanto a concurrência penso que não existem muitas máquinas a rivalizar, eventulamente as Fuji (com cartões XD, mais caros e de menor capacidade que os SD), a Olympus SP-510 (também com XD card), a Sony DSC-H2 (com cartões MemoryStick, também caros e com pouca capacidade).


Boas Pedro,
Eu tenho uma Sony DSC-H5 e comprei pra éla um MemoryStick de 2GB,achas pouco??que o preço possa ser caro(+-100)ainda vá,agora pouca capacidade...
Pra já estou bastante satisfeito com ela e tenho tirado algumas fotografias bem engraçadas. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

Luís,

Sem querer começar uma "guerra" religiosa sobre as máquinas digitais, o que tentei expressar é que quer no caso das máquinas com XD Card como com Memory Stick, existe menor oferta e ficamos mais "trancados" as marcas associadas ( Fuji, Sony, etc...).

Contudo devo rectificar que no caso das memórias XD (hoje limitadas a 1GB, por 43 ) a questão da capacidade é muito mais gravosa do que nos memory stick (já com cartões de 2GB, por 96), isto face as SD (que já tem cartões de 4GB, por  87). 

A outra questão associada é dos preços, contudos estes variam demasiado depressa para se poder fazer uma análise que se mantenha válida durante muito tempo. Por exemplo decobri um cartão Memory Stick de 4Gb, mas custa  151, claro está que com o tempo o valor vai estabilizar proximo dos valores dos SD e CF, mas no entretanto é o consumidor que paga. Assim aconselho a comprar logo a máquina e pelo menos dois cartões ( e tentar assim negociar melhor o valor da compra total).

Pedro Peres

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Obrigado pelas vossas respostas ,eu estive a ver 2 maquinas a Conon Power shot S3 IS e a Sony DSC-H5 são muito parecidas ,mas a qualidade da macro da Conon penso ser melhor e a diferença de preço ronda os 20€.
Também gostei muito da Conon 350D mas custa mais 300€ e para mim fica mesmo fora do meu orçamento também é só para tirar umas fotos quando for preciso nada de grandes voos.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Oi pessoal.
> 
> Obrigado pelas vossas respostas ,eu estive a ver 2 maquinas a Conon Power shot S3 IS e a Sony DSC-H5 são muito parecidas ,mas a qualidade da macro da Conon penso ser melhor e a diferença de preço ronda os 20.
> Também gostei muito da Conon 350D mas custa mais 300 e para mim fica mesmo fora do meu orçamento também é só para tirar umas fotos quando for preciso nada de grandes voos.
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Olá Rogerio,
Conseguiste escrever Conon em vez de Canon,3 vezes. :yb624:  
Quanto á S3 ter melhor qualidade de macro que a H-5...será??eu não sou entendido,mas pelo menos na distancia de focagem macro(macro focus range)parece fazer melhor qua a S3. :yb665:  
Não estarás a ir muito atrás do nome??uma coisa posso-te garantir,as lentes da Sony(Carl Zeiss)são exelentes e a qualidade do zoom optico tanbem. :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
E não te esqueças que a Sony tem um visor LCD de 3"(enorme e com uma definição espetacular)ao passo que a Canon tem um de 2" o que alem de ridiculamente pequeno tanbem já não se usa em maquinas deste preço :yb668:  ,no minimo 2.5". :SbSourire:  
Um abraço Rogerio.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

O meu contributo para a confusão: Nikon CoolPix 8800!

Atentamente,

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas,
> 
> O meu contributo para a confusão: Nikon CoolPix 8800!
> 
> Atentamente,


Esse modelo já é de 2004,nem sei se ainda se encontra á venda e tem algumas specs ultrapassadas,como por exemplo o visor LCD de 1.8",se 2" actualmente já acho pequeno...
No entanto acredito que a qualidade fotografica seja muito boa,como costuma ser apanágio das Nikon.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Luis.

Desculpa o erro "Canon"  :SbSourire2:  ,mas as vezes tenho pancadas  :JmdALEnvers:  .

Eu estive-me a informar em varias lojas sobre essas duas maquinas ,e em principio estava a pensar comprar a Sony ,mas depois vi a Canon e como tem um macro com uma distancia "0" de resto são iguais mesmo so o monitor  é que é maior e também a lente que é melhor na Sony.

Eu pessoalmente comprava a 350D ,mas com uma destas duas já fico bem servido.  :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Oi Luis.
> 
> Desculpa o erro "Canon"  ,mas as vezes tenho pancadas  .
> 
> Eu estive-me a informar em varias lojas sobre essas duas maquinas ,e em principio estava a pensar comprar a Sony ,mas depois vi a Canon e como tem um macro com uma distancia "0" de resto são iguais mesmo so o monitor  é que é maior e também a lente que é melhor na Sony.
> 
> Eu pessoalmente comprava a 350D ,mas com uma destas duas já fico bem servido.  
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Sem duvida que ficas Rogerio. :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Ó Rogerio,esta já a coloquei em screesaver,ficou mesmo gira.


 :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------

